# FR: By the time the film started



## costheresnothingelse

Salut tout le monde,
Je veux dire 

by the time the film started...
au passé simple

maybe:
le temps que le film commençât 
ou meme
le temps que le film aie commencé le film (probablement pas parce que ceci n'est pas le passé simple..)
je veux utiliser le passé simple
Merci d'avance


----------



## janpol

"commençat" n'est pas un passé simple, c'est un imparfait du subjonctif
passé simple : quand le film commença
plus de contexte serait souhaitable


----------



## costheresnothingelse

by the time the film started, the boys arrived
alors, c'est trop compliqué d'utiliser la passé simple et subjunctif ici

maybe: au moment ou? lorsque? quand?

merci


----------



## janpol

le contexte permet d'y voir plus clair : l'utilisation du subjonctif n'est pas "compliquée" : elle ne se justifie pas. 
Au moment où le film commençait, les garçons arrivèrent.


----------



## LILOIA

Le temps que le film ait commencé, les garçons arrivèrent / sont arrivés.
ait commencé : subjonctif passé  (if you want to keep : "le temps que")
arrivèrent : passé simple (français écrit)
sont arrivés : passé composé (français parlé)
You have to use the subjontive after "le temps que" (which is the exact translation of "by the time")


----------



## costheresnothingelse

> You have to use the subjontive after "le temps que" (which is the exact translation of "by the time")


oui je sais, mais ce texte doit etre au passé simple, pas au passé composé donc je ne peut pas utiliser 'ait commencé' malheuresement.
j'aurais aimé utiliser 'le temps que' mais je pense maintenant que je ne peux pas.
Merci a tous


----------



## LILOIA

ait commencé n'est pas un passé composé (the passé composé would be : a commencé)
If you don't want to be bothered with the "concordance des temps",  use "quand", "lorsque", or "au moment où", as suggested by janpol.


----------



## costheresnothingelse

> ait commencé n'est pas un passé composé (the passé composé would be : a commencé)


i actually think it is. The passe compose is its TENSE, the subjunctive is its MOOD, two seperate things.


----------



## LILOIA

Well, it's not. 
le passé composé est un temps de l'indicatif
le subjonctif passé est un temps du subjonctif
"le temps que le film aie commencé" is wrong, anyway  (que j'aie, que tu aies, qu'il ait...)


----------



## costheresnothingelse

l'indicatif et le subjunctif sont 'moods' pas 'tenses'


----------



## LILOIA

Of course.


----------



## gui0322

Pourquoi pas : "Avant que le film ne commence..." ou bien "Le film n'avait même pas commencé que..." ? (If "by the time the film started..." is equivalent to "No sooner had the film started than..."). Il me semble difficile d'utiliser le passé simple ici.


----------



## LILOIA

gui0322 said:


> Pourquoi pas : "Avant que le film ne commence..." ou bien "Le film n'avait même pas commencé que..." ? (If "by the time the film started..." is equivalent to "No sooner had the film started than..."). Il me semble difficile d'utiliser le passé simple ici.



Pal mal. Ou bien : "Le film avait à peine commencé que" mais on contourne un peu la difficulté, "by the time" ayant un équivalent français : "le temps que".

For Costheresnothingelse's benefit :
There are 5 moods (modes) : l'infinitif, l'impératif, l'indicatif, le subjonctif et le conditionnel.
Each of these moods has several tenses : 
l'Infinitif (2 tenses) : l'infinitif présent et l'infinitif passé
l'Impératif (2 tenses) : l'impératif présent et l'impératif passé
l'Indicatif (8 tenses) : le présent, le passé simple, le passé composé, le passé antérieur, l'imparfait, le plus-que-parfait, le futur et le futur antérieur
le Subjonctif (4 tenses) : présent, passé, imparfait et plus-que-parfait
le Conditionnel (3 tenses) : présent, passé 1ère forme, passé 2e forme
+ le futur proche et le passé proche et deux participes (présent et passé).
If you think the French has too many tenses, French pupils will agree with you. Anyway, we dropped the imparfait and plus-que-parfait du subjonctif and the conditionnel passé 2e forme in spoken French (in fact they sound utterly ridiculous).
What you call passé historique is the passé simple. We don't use the term "passé historique" in French.
I hope I haven't frightened you.


----------



## Cymralle

Maybe the confusion comes from the fact that "passé composé" doesn't refer in French to any kind of past tense which would be composed, but to a unique tense used in the Indicatif mood.

"Ait commencé" is, technically, a composed tense, even a past tense, but it will not be called a "passé composé" in French because this refers to the special composed past tense of the Indicatif. 

Regarding your sentence, I would even say "Le temps que le film commence, les garçons arrivèrent" OR "le temps que le film commence, les garçons étaient arrivés". Because "le temps que..." is used with the Subjonctif mood and the present tense is not a problem here even with a past or future context. It's totally ok to say in French "Le temps que tu arrives, j'avais déjà mangé tous les gâteaux" or "le temps que tu viennes, je serai déjà revenue du cinéma".

'hope that will help !


----------



## janpol

j'ai soumis la phrase à trois profs d'anglais. Leurs réponses :
1 - Au moment où + les 2 verbes au passé simple
2 - Au moment où + imparfait + passé simple
3 - doute de la parfaite pertience de la phrase : verrait plutôt : "By the time the film had started...."


----------



## costheresnothingelse

Merci merci merci bien


----------



## skreepers

Hello, could you say 'le temps que le film avait commencé, les garcons arrivèrent?'

Le plus que parfait et puis le passé simple??

merci d'avance.


----------



## DaniL

janpol said:


> 3 - doute de la parfaite pertience de la phrase : verrait plutôt : "By the time the film had started...."



I would have thought past perfect would make more sence in the other clause :
"By the time the film started, the boys had arrived."

Since the boys arrived before the film actually started.

Can anyone comment on that?

Is the sentence in French correct? Can one say it like that?

Quand le film commença, les gars étaient arrivés.


----------



## johndot

I too would have preferred to see, in the opening sentence, “By the time the film had started, the boys had arrived.” I agree with janpol’s profs.

Edit: see later post #22


----------



## Cymralle

skreepers said:


> Hello, could you say 'le temps que le film avait commencé, les garcons arrivèrent?'
> 
> Le plus que parfait et puis le passé simple??
> 
> merci d'avance.



Hello Skreepers, in your sentence you use the "plus que parfait" of the Indicatif mood. But, as said Liloia you have to use the Subjonctif mood after "le temps que", so "le temps que le film avait commencé" is wrong. Every tense of every mood means something, grammaticaly you could use the plus-que-parfait of the Subjonctif mood : "Le temps que le film eût commencé" but that means something totally different form the original sentence and context (it refers to a past time that never happened or that is considered as imaginary by the person saying the sentence).

Danil you can say "quand le film commença, les garçons étaient arrivés" but it's not exactly the meaning of the original sentence which seems to precise that the boys use just the time before the film to do their things and come as indicated by "by the film started". But it may a be a detail, your sentence is grammatically correct  !


----------



## DaniL

Thank you for your explanation, Cymralle.

In French I would then opt for:

"Les garçons étaient arrivés avant que le film ne commence."

I wonder what a translator would say to the change in clauses ...


----------



## johndot

I am editing my earlier post (# 19) because it may not have been entirely correct, judging by what I have subsequently dug up at this site (my underlining): http://esl.about.com/library/grammar/blgr_adverbclauses_time.htm

*By the time* 


By the time he finished, I had cooked dinner.
We will have finished our homework by the time      they arrive.
 'By the time' expresses the idea that one event has been completed before another. It is important to notice the use of the past perfect for past events and future perfect for future events in the main clause. This is because of the idea of something happening up to another point in time.

I make these comments in view of DaniL’s concerns in posts #18 and21  above: how indeed should a translator deal with an original text which is less than perfect? Should he or she guess at the grammar? Or guess at what the author had in mind, despite having expressed it wrongly? Or guess at both, which might be different?

Fortunately, the topic sentence here is not a difficult one to resolve; but it’s quite easy to imagine, in another case, a badly-phrased or ungrammatical text being a complex operation—with no guarantee of eventual accuracy. It’s a sad thing when guesswork has to enter the arena, I think.


----------



## DaniL

You are also referring to my post #18. 

In my post #21 I was referring to my last translation of the original sentence. In French version I switched the two clauses, I put "avant que ..." which corresponds to "by the time ..." in the second place. I then wondered what translators would think of this procedure ...


----------



## skreepers

Cymralle said:


> Hello Skreepers, in your sentence you use the "plus que parfait" of the Indicatif mood. But, as said Liloia you have to use the Subjonctif mood after "le temps que", so "le temps que le film avait commencé" is wrong. Every tense of every mood means something, grammaticaly you could use the plus-que-parfait of the Subjonctif mood : "Le temps que le film eût commencé" but that means something totally different form the original sentence and context (it refers to a past time that never happened or that is considered as imaginary by the person saying the sentence).
> 
> Danil you can say "quand le film commença, les garçons étaient arrivés" but it's not exactly the meaning of the original sentence which seems to precise that the boys use just the time before the film to do their things and come as indicated by "by the film started". But it may a be a detail, your sentence is grammatically correct  !


 
Thank you Cymralle! I understand now. French drives me crazy sometimes!!


----------



## Nicomon

LILOIA said:


> "by the time" ayant un équivalent français : "le temps que".


 
Je me demande pourquoi tu persistes à le dire. 

Il me vient en tête des tas de phrases incluant "by the time" dont le meilleur équivalent français ne serait pas « le temps que ». 

Selon le contexte, "by the time" peut très bien être traduit par : _d'ici à ce que / au moment où / lorsque / quand_ et même_... avant que_ comme DaniL l'a mentionné plus haut. 

Dans le contexte de ce fil, j'aurais dit « _au moment où + 2 passés simples_ » puisqu'il s'agit d'un exercice de passé simple. Mais comme le 3e prof de janpol, je doute de la phrase originale.

- _By the time the boys arrived, the film had started_ : je comprendrais que les garçons sont arrivés en retard
- _By the time the film started, the boys had arrived_ : ici, il est clair qu'ils sont arrivés avant que le film ne commence

- _*By the time the film started, the boys arrived*_ : on peut interpréter simultanéité - _Au moment où le film commençait/commença, les garçons sont arrivés/arrivèrent _
(et dans ce cas, à mon avis - je me trompe peut-être - "by the time" ne serait pas la bonne solution en anglais)

Mais ce pourrait être aussi : _Les garçons sont arrivés avant que le film ait commencé/ne commence..._ 
(et c'est là que je crois qu'il manque un "had")

Ce n'est en effet pas d'une clarté limpide._ _


----------



## DaniL

Nicomon,

Merci de votre ample explication de la situation et des possibilités de traduction correspondantes.

Je dois pourtant avouer, que je n'arrive pas à imaginer un exemple où "by the time" serait utilisé pour exprimer la simultanéité de deux propositions d'une phrase (je ne dit pas que ce n'est pas possible).


----------

